

Ask HN: How does Gmail detect promotional emails? - sameid

I&#x27;ve always wondered what the magic code was that Gmail used to detect Promotional Emails. Is it some super Regex or something far more complex?
======
noir-york
Almost certainly some statistical method - perhaps Bayesian.

~~~
sameid
Thanks for the reply, I assume that would require a large set of actionable
data? I'll definetly start reading up on Bayesian Statistics.

